# Powder Post Beetle treatment



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Boracare when dried will leave a milky white chalk behind, it took a few days to notice it. I did my log home ( Interior ) not that long ago with Boracare and that is what happened. After I left it on the logs for 6 months I washed it off. No more little Bugs now.....:thumbup:

Hopefully you have the same results..........:thumbsup:


----------

